# Need Help!



## laster (Mar 18, 2012)

My father in law has a Ferguson TO30 with a Z129 Continental engine. He just found out the head was cracked. He's called around and is having trouble finding one. I was wondering if anybody had any idea where to get one, or what will interchange if any? He uses this tractor weekly and needs to get it fixed quick as possible. Thanks


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, laster. If he can't find a replacement, he could take his to a machine shop to see if it could be repaired. Sorry, wish I could help more. Bye


----------



## laster (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey thanks B.B, The crack is in the valve seats and we was told if it was anywhere but there, it could most likely be fixed.


----------

